# Weedy predicament



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

One of my favorite local lakes has been overrun with thick weeds about 100 ft. off every shoreline. This year, I have 1 or 2 feet clear on top. All of my favorite species have all the shade and cover they could ever want. I used to catch multi-species easily in the 1 to 4 ft. depths, but now, it's not possible to move a bait.
Floating raps and frogs have gotten a bump or two, but nothing to indicate a pattern. Any suggestions?--Tim


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Buzzbait!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Buzzbait, or one of the new frogs with the buzz tails on them. Either the Teckel or the Booyah toad runner. Fished down at AEP Sunday and most of those ponds have weeds from top to bottom, you either have to punch down through it to get to the fish or make lots of commotion to get them mad to attack. Buzzbait and the Toad Runner were working excellent Sunday. They were coming up throwing grass 3 feet in the air trying to get to them, and believe me the gills will come up and attack those buzzbaits also.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

the GHOST by Mann's or a FROG of some sort. Maybe a weightless FLUKE?


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Ran in to that same problem last year at a favorite spot. If there was any structure in those depths that you targeted before I'm betting there is a good chance the fish are still there. Last year I used 50 pound braid on a heavy action rod. Pegged a 1 1/2 ounce tungsten sinker on a speed craw texas rigged. Starting throwing it around and figured out there were pockets in those weeds. Threw it in areas I new I used to catch fish at. This is when I caught the fish in my avatar.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

What kind of weeds are you talking about? Knowing the type will help people give advice. Have you tried fishing a slither rig? Strike king makes some great ones, paired up with a 4/0 straight shank hook and a slim trailer that rig gets in and out of the thick stuff better than anything I've ever tried. And like the posters above said, tungsten is a must

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Flip some Texas rigged worms into the holes...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Try using a Horny Toad, medium heavy or heavy action bait caster with 40/50# braided line and keep the Toad on the surface.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Whopper popper, pop-r, or a spook type topwater baits. These are baits you can fish a little slower on top and create some commotion on the water, which gives the fish a little more time to react if they are in thick weeds.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

All of those top waters mentioned are effective, and very entertaining, a long as the conditions are right but if it is still out and the surface is flat they wont produce much, unless it is early morning or late evening. The weed situations you are describing are one of very favorite weed structures to "slow fish" with a Zoom Trick Worm, weightless, Texas rigged on a 4/0 offset worm hook. Nothing more fun than standing on the deck and pitching this rig into that mess and letting it slow sink thru the weeds, occasionally slow lifting it back to the top to let it sink again. Keep your line straight and be ready to set the hook, nothing but great and productive fun.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

You said you have open water from the shore to the weeds??..that should be money for surface lures in that area early morning or late evening.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> You said you have open water from the shore to the weeds??..that should be money for surface lures in that area early morning or late evening.


Heck yeah, and swimming anything along those weed lines.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for all your help. 
Most of the weeds come to the surface. Many areas are clear on top 1-2 ft. Some species of hydrilla grows out 50 to 100 ft.
Beyond that, the water clears at 7-8 ft. --Tim


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Burn a spinner bait over the top of the weeds. Swim a jig or chatter bait hitting top of the weeds.
Fish the edge where the weeds stop .


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I wish our lake had weeds. It’s like the Gobi desert.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Dredge a few spots out if you can. Come back later or the next day and they will be sitting on the edges of the spot just waiting to hammer that jerkbait or Texas rig.

Done this at some private ponds before. Works well.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Had an awesome fluke bite at the local lake/Tuesday nighter. Just dropping it in any holes we could find in the pads and heavy grass mats. Five inch pearl shad Texas rigged. It's a blast when it is on.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Floating worm.


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

All of the above, but my go-to would be punching, assuming I'm in a boat. One to 1.5 ounce pegged flipping weight ahead of a snelled flipping hook, and your choice of streamlined plastic (beavers and craws for me). Skirt is optional, 50lb+ braid and heavy tackle is mandatory. Flip it through anything irregular and let it fall through. Bites are often subtle.


----------

